# Ford 3000 Burning out Ignition coil



## PETER J RIOPELLE (Jul 4, 2020)

Recently upgraded all electrical components on ignition to include: flame thrower Coil, wire set, electronic ignition conversion kit, plugs. I have now blown 2 coils since the rebuild, the first at 8 hours and now the second at 30 hours of total use. Right before the coil dies the tractor seems to be missing and rpms drop a bit. Any thoughts on what to look for? Thanks for your help.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

I had a few years back kinda the same issue on my 544. It did not burn the coil but I spent over 1000$ over the period of a summer with my mechanic trying to figure out what was going on. I finally took the issue up myself when it brunt out a ballast resistor. 

So what I did,, I tore out all the wiring, installed a Delco one wire alternator and installed a ignition system, including coil from pertronics. 

Tractor works beautiful now. 

What I finally and I think correctly is that the old alternator and regulator were somehow outputting more voltage than the combination should. (It had a new regulator as as part of the 1000$). 

The sad part is I was so disgusted with this seemingly simple yet expensive problem I did not follow up my suspicion with facts, like simply measuring the voltage before I tore it all up. I just felt that that ignition ballast resistor showed me the way.

Interested in what you find.


----------



## PETER J RIOPELLE (Jul 4, 2020)

John, Thanks for the insight. I'll take your advise and test all the voltages before i tear out all the wiring. Definitely frustrating when i just replaced all of the wiring in the conversion to electronic ignition. Thanks again.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Peter, regardless of what you find and how you solve he prob, you will not be sorry for the electronic ignition.


----------



## PETER J RIOPELLE (Jul 4, 2020)

After replacing the generator and getting rid of the voltage regulator the tractor run great with the electronic ignition. thanks for your help.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Are you watching the polarity of the coil, power to the positive? if your a negative ground system.


----------

